# Madison County



## aceshigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Still no shrooms but warm temps and rain bode well for this weekend.Also anyone else having problems accessing the site,error messages all the time,or just my computer?


----------



## rrandylj (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, had trouble day after day, having to get my password resent to me, then using the one it sent and still not working, it just happened to work just fine today??? I did find a few early - baby blacks about 6 days ago, but Nothing since... I think we need more consistant warmer temps... Definately got enough rain... Happy Shroomin!


----------

